# DIY Cube Commercial



## Harris Chan (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know if I should put this in the off-topic section of the forum, but hey it's cube-related still ;-)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome video!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 22, 2008)

I really like the video. If I were to make one I would compare the internal core and show the spring structure.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 22, 2008)

amazing video, congratz


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 22, 2008)

EPIC!!!!!!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 22, 2008)

rofl, amazing! I love the bits of the Messiah in there.


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 22, 2008)

Harris that's awesome! I cracked up at the "results may vary" bit.


----------



## Odin (Oct 22, 2008)

i called the number it dosent work >.<!


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 22, 2008)

So did I. I have a DIY. Still 45 seconds. >,<


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 22, 2008)

Love the random Hallelujah's!


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I really like the video. If I were to make one I would compare the internal core and show the spring structure.



Hehe. In my original version I had the comparison of the screws vs rivets in the DIY and storecube, respectively. However, since I was going to show it to a non-cubing audience for class, they won't really understand the concept of "adjusting the tensions" on the cube. So I just left that out (and it keeps the commercial under a minute).


----------



## Jai (Oct 22, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Hehe. In my original version I had the comparison of the screws vs rivets in the DIY and storecube, respectively.



Ah. I didn't even notice that part missing  (Harris showed me the original version earlier).


----------



## Jacco (Oct 22, 2008)

Hehe, great vid Harris.


----------



## maltew (Oct 22, 2008)

"Your result may vary" 

Haha. great vid!


----------



## PeterV (Oct 22, 2008)

Great video, made me laugh.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

Plays it again
Plays it again
Plays it again

Picks up his own DIY

Results indeed vary 

Calls the number

Bad customer service


----------



## oh_well (Nov 14, 2008)

This might be a stupid question...

What cube do you use?
I am really curious because it seems really nice


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 14, 2008)

oh_well said:


> This might be a stupid question...
> 
> What cube do you use?
> I am really curious because it seems really nice



Damn it, you asked this question in at least two other threads. Stop spamming, stop bumping without good input.


----------

